# Limb, or Limbs for Martin Kam-act......!!!



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

As My Title Says......Looking for Limb or Limbs, for Martin Kam-Act Bow...It has a broken limb, want to Refurbish it.......Here's a picture of the Kam-Act.....


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Could possibly use a set of Takedown Recurve Limb's...Let me know what size you have, and dementions........


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

There were A series and D series version made. You will need to know what model you have. The D series were the most durable
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1778720


----------



## BrianQ74 (Apr 16, 2021)

archeryhistory said:


> There were A series and D series version made. You will need to know what model you have. The D series were the most durable
> 40 Years of Compounds Found an old photo Will post more


I’m still not certain about theses Kamact models. This post says A and D. I have A-1545 2 bolt and a set of new limbs B-045. I have read that the single bolt limbs were a replacement for initial design with two bolts. I don’t see how that’s possible without modification or body parts!? I have also read that 1974 was 2 bolt design 
and ‘75 was single bolt “Custom”.
Can the single bolt limbs be used on a double bolt Frame?


----------

